# speedometer calibration



## reatom (Jun 5, 2006)

Have a pusher, allison tranny and speedometer is WAY off based on gps and measured mileage comparison. Have heard calibration is needed but have no idea who/where to look. I live in Florida.


----------



## josretired (Jun 7, 2006)

speedometer calibration

It is easy to calibrate a VDO speedometer. go to:  http://www.gomog.com/allmorgan/VDOCALIBRATION.html  I found this by going to Google and typing in VDO calibration. Good Luck.


----------



## reatom (Jun 7, 2006)

speedometer calibration

Thanks will give it a try.


----------



## reatom (Jun 12, 2006)

speedometer calibration

My speedometer/odometer has only one button..to reset trip miles..it is mechanical there. Ever heard of missing/defective magnets in wheel sensor?


----------



## foutsdw (Jul 24, 2006)

RE: speedometer calibration

Hello;

My speedomter just went out.

It's a 1988 Rockwood on a Spartan chassis with a Allison 4 speed.

Spartan sent me Speedo Data Drive sheets (3).  I don't yet know if it's mechanical or it sends a signal (rf)?? from tranny to speedomter.

Anybody have a experiences with Speedo's going out?

Dave 
Oceanside, CA


----------

